# The Final word on 1 Inch Plug Vs. POV(Greddy or others)



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

Ok fellas, 

Here we go again.

Took my car to the shop today with the Greddy POV it ran well. Boost spiked up nicely to 12 PSI then backed off from there. (Decided to push it a bit)On the way home I heard the metal scraping sound kinda early in the boost cycle, (Might be because I was runnin her HARD for a lONG time) I turned down the boost and it went away.(Turbo was probably hot as hell) 

The mechanic (former Z Shop guy, really good) advised me too PLUG the POV hole instead of the using the Greddy POV stating that "i'm losing pressure therefore losing some power and any exhaust or pressure should go out the back." Said I should keep an eye on the boost gauge and just run her like that. JamesZ said the same thing. I went to Home Depot and got a 1 Inch plug.(1.00) It was galvanized and steel, but looked cheap as hell. I then went over to a local hardware store and got it in brass(4.00) and it looked and felt better. I plugged her up and went on my way.

btw, I heard from the mechanic that the Greddy POV is not adjustable and the springs have to be changed in order to set the the PSI limit. 14, 16, 18 I think, but not sure. I'm gonna call Zparts and ask em about it tomorrow. I'll be pissed if I have to track down springs for this fvckin POV. Anyhow, if it's set to 12PSI from factory I'll be happy.

I'm gonna tune her tonite and compare the Plug Vs. The Greddy POV.

Can you guys please give me any insight, experiences, thoughts, opinions, etc regarding the Plug Vs. a POV(shimmed springs factory or Greddy), I know it's been talked about b4 so please dont link me to an old thread, I'm looking for fresh info

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Plugged mine. Far as I can tell, the POV is completely unecessary. Not sure why Nissan chose to put it on such a low psi system.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Plugged mine. Far as I can tell, the POV is completely unecessary. Not sure why Nissan chose to put it on such a low psi system.



To not be sued later and be replacing cars.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Plug it. It's basically a secondary safety device in case the wastegate fails. You can feel and see it on your boost gauge if the car overboosts so you can back off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

240ZT said:


> Plug it. It's basically a secondary safety device in case the wastegate fails. You can feel and see it on your boost gauge if the car overboosts so you can back off.



As long as you have a aftermarket boost gauge.


----------

